#ubuntu-mk 2012-06-06
<Donnie_Darko21> e so tolku malku lugje ovde
#ubuntu-mk 2012-06-07
<Donnie_Darko21> ubuntu poveke od windows
#ubuntu-mk 2013-06-04
<erlbot--> erlbot-- arangel damjan ubuntulog2 @ChanServ
<erlbot--_> erlbot--_ erlbot-- arangel damjan ubuntulog2 @ChanServ
